# hola hello everybody!



## ladyzoc (Sep 9, 2009)

good morn to all,
i dearly want to move to mexico when i retire in 16 months (or tomorrow if i can find a teaching english position). the sticky part for me is figuring out how to get my horse & my mule down there with me. i don't have the $ to fly them. my truck is a '93 (still runs fine!) and my trailer is even older and from what i've been able to find out so far - that could be a problem. not just because i couldn't keep my rig in country but getting down to oaxaca or chiapis may not be safe to do alone. i would appreciate any input on any of the above and/or on anything else pertinent.
been reading this forum for awhile and i like you guys!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sell the truck and the trailer and ride on down.


----------



## ladyzoc (Sep 9, 2009)

that's my real dream! but nobody i know will come with me and i really don't think it'd be safe to do alone. i'd love to get a lil wagon train - gypsey group type thing together with enough people we could get thru northern mexico ok.
are you up to it? ;-)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Years ago, I would have done that but now, my old bones wouldn't like it.
Seriously, the trip should not be dangerous for you or the equines if you decide to venture south. Most towns have sources of feed, etc. and, at least in Jalisco, horse trailers are a common sight. Your only problem would be that the trailer and tow vehicle will be imported as a single unit and must leave Mexico together. As such, you couldn't leave the trailer behind, even for a short trip out of Mexico. So, if you seriously want to bring the critters in a trailer which you could leave in Mexico, you might want to consider boarding the horses, moving to mexico, getting an FM3 and buying a truck and trailer in Mexico. Then, go get the animals. Not a cheap solution, I know, but one that would kind of solidify your commitment.


----------



## ladyzoc (Sep 9, 2009)

it costs quite a lot to keep older vehicles in mexico doesn't it? 
would i be able to drive them down, leave the animals in mexico & take the truck & trailer back to the states and sell them there? 
have you ever heard of a live shipper that brings animals into mexico? that's something else that's kinda hard to track down.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, Mexico is a great place to keep an older vehicle alive. Mechanics here seem able to keep anything of the more common makes going forever. Yes, you could import the animals and return the vehicles to the USA for disposal. Check the arricultural/animal importation requirements; I don't know much about that or the availability of shippers for animals. Of course, you would have to have a secure place to keep them. Not many years ago, there were a lot of burros around but they seem to have vanished in a very short time. Some say they were shipped to Japan.........frozen.


----------



## ladyzoc (Sep 9, 2009)

well that's not right! she says as her and her mule hi-tail it in the other direction; equines are pets - NOT food. 
and a place to keep them is something i need to find too. which is sorta up in the air til i decide where exactely in mexico i'm going/coming to. i grew up in ny - too cold; lived in virginia for 30 years - too humid!; been in utah the last 6 years - too much snow. i love the mountains but would also like to ride my critters in the ocean now & then. i like oaxaca a lot, have also spent great times in chiapis. still thinking .......
again, what i would really love to do is get us all down there somehow and then just wander around til we find a place that feels like home. again, not something i'm really up for doing alone tho, safety in numbers and all that.
any ideas on how to find people who'd like to roam around mexico on horseback for a few months?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm afraid you'll have to wait for some of the 'horsey set' to respond.


----------



## ladyzoc (Sep 9, 2009)

ok!
thanks for "talking", appreciate all you shared.
adios


----------

